# Angelboote



## Dieter L (1. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Boot für 2-3 Personen. Welche Boote könnt ihr mir empfehlen? GFK, Holz oder Alu? 
Sollte aber nicht allzu teuer sein.

Kennt jemand ein paar Links, wo man ein paar Angelboote betrachten kann?

Danke
Dieter


----------



## C.K. (1. Oktober 2002)

Warte auf die Antwort von Albatros, der kennt sich da aus. 

Oder sehe ich das falsch, Albatros???? #h


----------



## Bergi (1. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Dieter!
Für welche Art der Angellei brauchst du denn ein BootßDa gibt es grosse UNterschiede.
Zum Karpfenaggeln würde ich dir zu einem Kunststoff Bananaboot raten,wobei der Neupreis bei etwa 1000-1500 Euro liegt,aber gebraucht sind die billiger!Die haben den Vorteil das sie leicht sind und zusammen klappbar prima aufs Autodach passen!
ZUm Raubfischangeln im Süsswasser würde ich dir ein Holzboot oder Stabiles Kunsttoffboot fürn Hänger empfehlen,die sollten in der gleichen Preisklasse liegen.
Wegen dem Meer musste die Salzwasserspezies fragen!

Bergi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Oktober 2002)

Es kommt immer drauf an für was für ein Gewässer Du das Boot haben willst? Teich , Fluß, See oder Ostsee? Wie breit soll sein, wie lang! Bei 2-3 Personen würde ich mindestens eine Breite von 130 cm und eine Länge ab 4m vorziehen. Soll das Boot neu bzw. gebraucht sein! Bei Holzbooten kommt fast jährlich der Anstrich dazu. Wiegen auch mehr. Bei Alubooten hört man jedes Blei was runter fällt Kilometerweit im Wasser! Und die Fische hören es auch. GFK ist zwar teurer in der Anschaffung, aber pflegeleichter. Sehr schöne Ruderboote gibt es von Kraller und von Pionier! 

Krallerboot





Firma 

andere Links dazu
http://www.sailart.de/ 
http://www.lorsby.de 
http://www.km-boote.de 

Kosten zwar bitten mehr, lassen sich aber selbst auf große Seen gut rudern und das auch bei Wind! Die meisten großen Angelvereine haben diese Boote und das bestimmt nicht ohne Grund! Wenn Du mit 3 Mann vom Boot angeln willst, sollte das Boot mindestens für 5 ausgelegt sein! Solche Kraller Boote kosten neu so 3000 € . Neue Pionierboote sind für etwa 2000€ in dieser Größenklasse zu haben. Am besten Du holst Dir Gastkarten von Angelvereinen, die diese Boote mitvermieten! Dann kannst ne Probefahrt machen. Gebrauchte Krallerboote werden meist so ab 1000 € Angeboten. Krallerboote halten ein Leben lang, solange kein Baum rauffällt! :c Kann davon ein Lied singen!  Und ein eigenes Boot kostet auch Unterhalt!


----------



## Dieter L (1. Oktober 2002)

Schon mal danke, es ist für einen See, soll vielseitig genutzt werden auch schleppen, aber ohne Motor.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Oktober 2002)

Dann kann ich nur Krallerboote empfehlen. haben aber ihren Preis!


----------



## Laksos (1. Oktober 2002)

Wenn Du so lange warten kannst, geh&acute; im Frühjahr auf die &quot;BOOT&quot;-Messe in Düsseldorf (da mußt Du aus Bayern aber weit geh&acute;n, in Friedrichshafen am Bodensee ist irgendwann im Jahr auch immer eine Messe), und schau&acute; Dir da die 2 oder 3 Hallen voller Kleinboote an, am besten nimmst Du einen zumindest etwas erfahrenen Freund mit.

Kauf&acute; Dir auch mal die Zeitschriften &quot;Stander&quot;, Bootsbörse&quot;, Bootsmarkt&quot;, usw. bzw. suche deren Homepages und sieh&acute; dir dort die Anzeigen an, die in &quot;BOOTE&quot; offerierten Schiffe sind wohl nix für Dich und zu teuer. Oder bemüh&acute; Dich mal selber mit einer Suchmaschine, z.B. Google. Gut ist auch der dicke Wälzer &quot;Bootsmarkt&quot; vom Delius Klasing Verlag (von diesem guten Verlag müsste auch mit &acute;n bischen Suche die website zu finden sein). - Ganz allg. würde ich für deine Zwecke auch GFK empfehlen.


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2002)

Schau mal bei e-bay unter Ruderboote oder bei Motorboote bzw. Anglerboote rein. Kann sehr interessant sein.


----------



## Tiffy (1. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Dieter,

geklinkerte GFK Boote sind meiner Meinung nach am besten geeignet zum Schleppen mit dem Ruderboot. Die Kursstabilität bei den Dingern ist einfach höher wie bei Booten mit glattem Rumpf. Obwohl die Kraller Boote ja schon seit Jahren als Tip Nr.1 in der Angelscene gelten. Eigentlich versteh ich das nicht. Aber so ist das mit den Geschmäckern...

Doering Boote 

Ein Pioner Boot kann dir auch mal vom Anhänger fallen und ist immer noch nicht kaputt. Einfach klasse die Dinger.

Pioner 

Um mal einen ganz groben Überblick zu bekommen, was es alles so für Boote gibt und wie die Preise so ca. liegen kannst du mal bei den Holländern gucken. Einfach nach visboten suchen und du bekommst jede Menge verschiedener Hersteller angezeigt.

boten te koop


----------



## Michael Grabow (1. Oktober 2002)

Ich grüße dich #h 
Wenn du dir klar bist welches Einsatzgebiet, hier ein paar Links:
http://www.terhi.de/                  --->   Diese Boote sind unsinkbar!
http://www.cremo.se/german/main.htm   --->   Persöhnlicher Favorit Crescent 550
http://www.gruendl.de   --->   Bei Gründel auf dem Austellungsgelände schleiche ich schon seit Jahren um diese Boote

Schön aufpassen wenn es auf dem Teich wackelt :v  :m  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Oktober 2002)

Die Doering Boote sollten auf jeden Fall auch in der engeren Auswahl kommen. Sind bei uns im Verein unter den Privatbooten auch sehr verbreitet und rudern sich auch super! Preis-Leistung ist da auch super! Am besten leihst Dir mal verschiedene Boote aus und testet sie. Bootsverleihe oder Angelvereine, die Gastkarten mit Boote verleihen, solltest mal aufsuchen. Dann kannst besser entscheiden. Oder setz einfach eine Announce in deiner lokalen Zeitung. Dann bekommst Du manches Angelboot für nen Appel und ein Ei!  :m


----------



## Albatros (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi#h

ich denke auch mal, ein Boot um die 4 mtr. Länge sollte für 2 - 3 Personen auf einem Teich alle Male ausreichen. Zu der Breite würde ich aber eher ab 1,50 mtr tendieren, weil liegt besser auf dem Wasser und rankt nicht so. Ein Boot aus Glasfaserkunstoff (GFK) halte ich auch für geeigneter, wie ein Alu- oder gar ein Holzboot. Holzboote sind ziemlich pflege intensiv und zum Teil auch sehr schwer. Alu - Boote bei der Größe sind recht leicht und neigen leicht dazu, bei etwas stärkeren Wind zu verdriften (abhängig v. Bootstyp) und außerdem sind sie sauteuer z.B. Lindner Boote. Die Vorteile der GFK - Boote, siehe oben!

Die Pioner - Boote sind natürlich auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Sie sind aus Polyäthylen (ähnlich Tupperware) und sind sogar die meistverkauften Angelboote in Europa!!!
Die Boote werden in einem Rotationsverfahren hergestellt, sind vollkommen durchgefärbt, so das Schrammen, Riefen usw. gar nicht stören. Außerdem werden diese Boote überwiegend an Bootsverleihern, Angelvereine, THW usw. verkauft, was für die Qualität spricht. Unsinkbarkeit und das Norske Veritas Zeichen sind natürlich Standard

Was viel wichtiger ist, wie bekommst Du das Boot ans Wasser oder hast Du dort einen festen Liegeplatz. Auch ein wichtiges Kriterium, bevor man sich ein Boot zulegt. Übrigens, eBay ist zur jetzigen Zeit echt ne Alternative zum Bootskauf... Falls Du dort was gefunden hast, melde Dich einfach und frag noch mal nach!

Hier hast Du noch mal eine Liste über viele verschiedene  Bootswerften

www.sportboot.net

@Tiffy

woher weißt Du das :q Uns sind tatsächlich mal auf dem Weg zur Bootsmesse in Hanover (ABF), 3 Pioner - Boote bei Tempo 100 km/h vom Bootsanhänger gefallen (Gurt gerissen). Alle Boote haben wir mit einem Preisnachlass von nur 20 - 25 % wegen diverser Schrammen auf der Messe verkauft  :g  :g  

@C.K.


----------



## Dieter L (2. Oktober 2002)

also schon mal Danke für eure Antworten.

Liegeplatz habe ich, Anhänger habe ich auch.

Ich werde mich mal umsehen. Die Pionierboote hört sich nicht schlecht an.


----------

